# What Qualities in a Person make you Weak in the Knees?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

What is your enneagram type, and what type of person makes you weak in the knees?

I'm not asking, necessarily, for what *enneagram type* turns you on, but feel free to throw that in there if you see a pattern. I am, rather, asking for what qualities turn you on, make you fall hard for a person, make you weak in the knees. I don't care if this is physical, type-related, or what. There is no such thing as too shallow for this thread, though I'm curious about personal qualities that turn you on, too, if there are any.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I'll start.

I like mystical, magical, intense, strong men. If he's mystical and magical but he's a wuss with no practical goals or sense of pragmatism - not my thing. If he's intense and strong but there's nothing otherworldly about him, that means he's forgotten the dreams of his childhood which is also not my thing. I need magic and strength, both.

The idea of mystical, magical men is not some imaginary thing. It's about being with someone who thinks for himself, is in touch with something beyond the tangible, and whose mentality and expression is expansive. Usually people like this will move like an animal. My attraction to them is visceral and turns me on to the bone. When I meet someone like this, my heart thumps and my cheeks flush and all I can dream about is making love to him/ having wild animal sex/ tasting his sweat/ feeling his skin against mine/ doing something so carnal it's spiritual. I want someone who can speak my language of music and art and body language and things beyond words; the universal language.

I wrote this in another thread, and I think my body responds to such signals, perhaps for these reasons.

::::
- Quiet, shy men are often aggressive and dominant in bed.
- A higher IQ often equates wild and intense in bed.
- Men who seem mystical and magical are probably more sensual and attentive to their lover. They spend most of their time 'far away from earth' and make their own rules. They have their own deep approach to everything that isn't forced or contrived. They are individualistic and react to what they feel, rather than just copying motions from porn or magazine tips.
- Someone who spends a lot of time dreaming will come to life with a beast-like fury once they are jolted into their body in the bedroom.
- If someone reads a lot instead of watching television, they probably have a well-developed imagination and are more creative in the bedroom. Watching someone else have sex is not the same as reading a sex scene and really imagining it, or imagining yourself in it. This is why readers are better in bed.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay ! I'll be back. roud: 

__ __

Alright, let's get this started! This is in no particular order. 

 *Personality Traits*

1. Sensitivity (no..not the I am a wilting fuckin flower so walk on eggshells around me bullshit), empathy and emotional intelligence

--- being able to draw out my vulnerable side, and being comfortable with your own..once my vulnerability is drawn out..how it blooms! 

2. Assertiveness, directness, being able to display aggression when the situation calls for it, displaying restraint when that's the need of the hour

3. Being ambitious, intellectually inclined and culturally aware

4. Having strong convictions, solid integrity and sense of justice

5. Being firm and opinionated

6. Open-mindedness

7. Strong nurturing instincts (no..not 'mother henning' but I love a man who isn't afraid to show his caring side; it speaks of a secure sense of self and of compassion), a strong protective drive

8. Rationality, a thirst for knowledge

9. A great sense of humour, more inappropriate and morbid the better

10. Fortitude and resilience 
*
11. *_Having *overcome* a lot of obstacles, having processed pain from the past, being emotionally scarred and supremely, emotionally and psychologically, healthy, despite these_*. *This makes me so wet. I wish they hadn't suffered at all, but I won't deny that I am unbearably attracted to people who have conquered great hardship and come out on top, while retaining their humanity and vulnerable, open-hearted side. 

12. *Speaks* one (or more) of the following: _Spanish, Arabic, Farsi, Russian; does a fun and authentic AAVE impression  or has a sexy lil Southern or Australian or South African Accent_

13. A deep and insatiable desire to understand and caress the depths of my darkness, grotesqueness, grief, longing, anger and more. 

*14*. I absolutely *NEED* him to be highly invested in the relationship, and _I need him to thirst for a great deal of closeness and stimulation, not just sexual._ I need to be able to crave him, his voice, his breath, his warmth, his hardness, his sleeping eyes that I could kiss unto death and beyond. He needs to reciprocate my unrestrained desire for him. No half-assed nonsense. I want someone who can't get enough of me, day after day after day..for the rest of our lives.

15. POETRY! God, if he writes good poems...well...then. When two poets meet, it's wild fires and lust all around. 

16. Gratitude-- Not taking me for granted. I'd accept nothing less. 

17. Being sexually uninhibited and devious*


 Physical Traits*

1. A deep masculine voice is KEY! sofuckinarousingdamn! 

2. Long hair, dreads, afro textured hair in general. :blushed: @_Animal_ knows what I am talking about. 

3. Classy well-kept beards

4. Tallness is appreciated but not required at all. Having a more muscular built or being bigger, somewhat overweight is just fine if the guy carries it well and is otherwise active. 

5. Big strong hands, preferably slender fingers.

6. Dark skin! *melts*

7. Broad shoulders

8. A confident sexy gait

9. Enjoying sexual dominance, pinning me down and getting his way with me. 

10. Hairiness is preferred, not required. 

11. A sexy chest for my mouth to prowl across .

12. Expressiveness in bed! Mmm...love those growly beasts...

_*For what else makes me weak in the knees , look here. *_
*
Type*: check sig


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Oooh! Err, let's see. Sensitivity is a must, not just in the over-reactive to criticism kind but a perceptive sensitivity. Affectionate in both action and word. Depth of character, the enjoyment of no bounds conversations, where we could talk for hours about anything from music to the ends of time to love and bonding. Someone that shares my romantic appreciation but is independent and is happy for me to be independent. Someone that has an equalist mentality, no power trips or any of that ego fluff. And someone who is not afraid to eventually be vulnerable on occasion. Humour and open mindedness. Self responsibility. xD


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

*Purrrr.*









​


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's my list

- deep quiet inner strength (I don't mind physical strength , but he doesn't have to be a Mr. muscleman nessecarily. Inner strength is more valued over raw musclepower.)
- Being one with his body (I don't know how to describe this, but I'm a sucker for people who inhibit their body in a certain poised kind of way. When they move... awww... )
- I don't have any "prey pattern" in terms of looks, hair, height or whatever. But I go much in for humor, a certain kind of smile, how the eyes glitter and so on. I also value deeply that one can just speak about everything, but also being quiet together, everyone absorbed in own interests, but still feeling the presence of the other one around.
- chivalry (well, what do you expect? I'm a romantic 4, heh...I read french medieval literature for fun...)
- being able to be very intensly close and open, but also letting room for everyones uniqueness


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Harpyja said:


> Here's my list
> 
> - deep quiet inner strength (I don't mind physical strength , but he doesn't have to be a Mr. muscleman nessecarily. *Inner strength is more valued over raw musclepower*.)
> - _*Being one with his body (I don't know how to describe this, but I'm a sucker for people who inhibit their body in a certain poised kind of way. When they move... awww... )*_
> ...


I relate to all of these, especially tremendously the bolded.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> What is your enneagram type, and what type of person makes you weak in the knees?
> 
> I'm not asking, necessarily, for what *enneagram type* turns you on, but feel free to throw that in there if you see a pattern. I am, rather, asking for what qualities turn you on, make you fall hard for a person, make you weak in the knees. I don't care if this is physical, type-related, or what. There is no such thing as too shallow for this thread, though I'm curious about personal qualities that turn you on, too, if there are any.


That is a lot to think about before food. 

Intellectual prowess, wit, emotional/mental strength.. jellyfish exhaust me. Being outsmarted rarely occured in the past. Compassion and generosity a must but not bleeding heart crazy, passion over books and knowledge and playful. Does not take life so seriously they flip out over stupid shit. With a macabre, crazy dark violent side.. and a bit of temper.. Stronger than me physically I would break a skinny rocker boy in half with my vigorous fervent behaviour and muscle. My nickname is She Hulk in life.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Moral idealism and emotional sensitivity are a plus. Especially if they're men because it's not "cool" for men to be emotionally sensitive.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

This is great, it seems a nice challenge for us personality-type fiends to explain personal qualities without resorting to type! I feel like it can get to be kind of a crutch in terms of understanding people.

But what gets me weak in the knees... I will say that I am often surprised at the wide variety of girls that I am attracted to, but there are a few common denominators that really get me going:

-> A certain type of calm, sensual confidence. Girls who aren't over the top and craving of attention, but seem to have a deep reservoir of awesome within them that they are saving for someone they think deserves it. I think this is one of those things that you can really tell in the eyes; I'm not sure how exactly but I tend to know it when I see it.

-> Openness and even, creativity. I find girls who are on the individualistic side in some way are super attractive. Not necessarily in how they dress, etc. but perhaps even in the way that they think. That being said, I've found that girls with interesting hair and awesome tattoos are really a soft spot for me. (but no "tramp stamps"! :frustrating

ninja edit: -> Also, sexy accents are one of those shallow things that I just can't get enough of. :wink:


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I started talking about this in terms of what makes me weak-kneed, but it turned into what I look for in a relationship.

I like men who are, for lack of a better word, physical--they just have this presence with their bodies. I also like the usual stuff: good sense of humor (or rather, humorous about himself), not arrogant, thinks of others before himself. I like a man who reads a lot, too. But I have Asperger's and I think it takes a special kind of person to really get it and be in it for the long haul--someone with compassion and patience, who sees my qualities as a benefit and not a liability (true story, it's happened before). I'm not a Chatty Cathy, so someone who can enjoy the silence (cue music) is great. Overall, a great relationship should be more of a partnership than anything; the ability to share equally in the responsibilities of that relationship. 

And a handshake can tell you pretty much all you need to know about someone, not just their physical strength but personality strength, too.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Ellis Bell said:


> I started talking about this in terms of what makes me weak-kneed, but it turned into what I look for in a relationship.
> 
> I like men who are, for lack of a better word, physical--they just have this presence with their bodies. I also like the usual stuff: good sense of humor (or rather, humorous about himself), not arrogant, thinks of others before himself. I like a man who reads a lot, too. But I have Asperger's and I think it takes a special kind of person to really get it and be in it for the long haul--someone with compassion and patience, who sees my qualities as a benefit and not a liability (true story, it's happened before). I'm not a Chatty Cathy, so someone who can enjoy the silence (cue music) is great. Overall, a great relationship should be more of a partnership than anything; the ability to share equally in the responsibilities of that relationship.
> 
> And a handshake can tell you pretty much all you need to know about someone, not just their physical strength but personality strength, too.


Hey. its better to be a quiet, thoughtful weird aspie who can hold a meaningful conversation..then someone who blathers on about reality tv, their shoes.. their hair.. bitches about their "best friends" behind their backs.. Are you weird and random too? I used to embarrass the hell out of my exhusband before our first divorce with my inability to feel shame and embarrassment in public scenarios and that I would and do, say anything to anyone.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> ​


Really? I would be a little worried of getting burn marks...


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Really? I would be a little worried of getting burn marks...


I'm more worried about the obscurity below the waist....

He is of my same fiery species (see my sig-pic) so , I don't think I can get burned ;D


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> I'm more worried about the obscurity below the waist....
> 
> He is of my same fiery species (see my sig-pic) so , I don't think I can get burned ;D


I snorted.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I think hes wearing pants.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> I think hes wearing pants.


I think he's very turned on and it's reaching straight out into the shadows. :kitteh:


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> I think he's very turned on and it's reaching straight out into the shadows. :kitteh:


I think you get oddly aroused by pictures of angels and fire. I love fire too. but come on!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> I'm more worried about the obscurity below the waist....


Still, burn marks. >_>


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> I think hes wearing pants.


:laughing:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Animal said:


> I think he's very turned on and it's reaching straight out into the shadows. :kitteh:


Maybe it is tiny.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> I think you get oddly aroused by pictures of angels and fire. I love fire too. but come on!


This turns me on too..









*likes mixing sex and the elements* :kitteh:




Nonsense said:


> Still, burn marks. >_>


Fire itself cannot get burned. :angry:




Inguz said:


> Maybe it is tiny.


:crying:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> He is of my same fiery species (see my sig-pic) so , I don't think I can get burned ;D


Oh yeah... ^^; *wonders how many burn marks Animal's lovers have gotten*



Animal said:


> :crying:


Ah well, size isn't the only thing that matters, right? 

Anyway, qualities that make me weak in the knees... I don't know. >_> Creativity is pretty nice though.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> This turns me on too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can think is.. mud. yuck. dirty water and parasites..


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> I think hes wearing pants.





Animal said:


> I think he's very turned on and it's reaching straight out into the shadows. :kitteh:




i think he's CGI and doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

Animal said:


> This turns me on too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know why I call you sister...:ninja:

Stop posting something like this - Wacken-heavy-metal-festival (famous here in Germany) with mudevents like this come just next year in summer again... What shall I do until then?? :laughing:


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Harpyja said:


> I know why I call you sister...:ninja:
> 
> Stop posting something like this - Wacken-heavy-metal-festival (famous here in Germany) with mudevents like this come just next year in summer again... What shall I do until then?? :laughing:


There are probably SNAKES in that mud. 
No thanks. 
If you want to play with substances jello, pudding, ... homemade mud you know does not have parasites.. oil.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, I figured I could throw in my two cents... Hope I don't get burned up with @Animal's obsession with fire...

Let's see... I tend to be a bit bipolar about this: I like independence and softness in a woman; I mean, a woman strong enough to stand up for herself and fight her own battles; but, soft enough to accept chivalrious gestures (holding doors, offering assistance). She has to be intellectually smart, capable to debate from topics as deep and philosophical as the meaning of life; to topics so simple and moronic as "Does Superman go to the barbershop?". Also, she must be able to handle raw humour, double entendre and sarcasm.

I look for someone who will fight the world by my side; and yet, when we're alone, both allows herself to be vulnerable to me, and allows me to show my vulnerable side. Also, I look for intensity, someone doesn't hold back when she's with me, someone who's not afraid to both show me her lustful side and, at the same time, isn't afraid to see mine. I look for someone who I can fully show myself, without fear nor reservation. The kind of rawness only a Type 8 or a Type 4 can feel and handle.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> to topics so simple and moronic as "Does Superman go to the *barbershop*?"


Oh, I misread that as "bathroom" for a moment. But I guess that could be an interesting conversation as well. =P


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Animal said:


> This turns me on too..



i see two guys making out in the mud. 

but why the hell is the bottom one just lying limp like that over there?? that's not hot. they look like they're half-dead.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

meridannight said:


> i see two guys making out in the mud.
> 
> but why the hell is the bottom one just lying limp like that over there?? that's not hot. they look like they're half-dead.


Actually I noticed that and I agree with you. It's more hot, the top guy and the idea of it. The bottom one lying there.. I dont know what's wrong with him/her. Not getting into it???


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Oh, I misread that as "bathroom" for a moment. But I guess that could be an interesting conversation as well. =P


It is... Just as "How come Bruce Wayne has never been visited by Child Protective services?" I mean, he lives alone with an elderly butler; has only male wards, and; when the second Robin died, nobody said anything... Very "Bat" things happen at Wayne manor.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> Actually I noticed that and I agree with you. It's more hot, the top guy and the idea of it. The bottom one lying there.. I dont know what's wrong with him/her. Not getting into it???


its a her.. look at the curve of her thighs and calves. delicate hands.. a swell of her breast starting above the filthy tanktop.
Maybe shes thinking.. "you need a shower, you're high as hell and annoying when baked.. I do not care about talking flowers and acid trips right now.. I am so over this and the pseudointellectual conversation, emo attitude and terrible skills in bed just because you play drums/sing/guitar does not make you a god and I know there are snakes and parasites crawling in this wet pigshit" This is why I stick with 8s.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> It is... Just as "How come Bruce Wayne has never been visited by Child Protective services?" I mean, he lives alone with an elderly butler; has only male wards, and; when the second Robin died, nobody said anything... Very "Bat" things happen at Wayne manor.


Well, I am guessing the fact that he is hella rich helps. You can get away with a lot if you can afford it.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

What really makes me weak in the knees is passion. It draws me in like a moth to a flame. Someone who lives passionately, who does things passionately, who speaks passionately...gah.

In one way, they can intimidate me (especially as of late, since I haven't felt passionate about anything for a while now). But on the other hand, they completely suck me into their world and steal my heart.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm 9w1.

I like someone who is strong in nature, but also sensitive. This is one of my biggest turn ons, and this is usually very hard to find. 

A girl whose every waking thought is what a male thinks of her, and whose self worth is determined by the male. No
A girl who stands tall and doesn't take crap from anyone, especially males, and sees romance as stoic and pointless. No
A girl who can stand tall and doesn't take crap from anyone, but can also open her heart to the warmth of romance. Yes!

I love a woman with humor, as I'm sure anyone can relate. I always say: If I can make you laugh, I like you; if you can make me laugh, I love you.

I like a girl with intelligence. I don't mean someone with a wealth of intelligence, but someone who knows how to use that intelligence. Thus, I guess I'm referring to wisdom.

Also, I love woman with a passion. A girl where when you ask what they are like, they don't say, "I'm nice, funny, and smart," but say, "I absolutely love to do ____." 

When it comes to the physical, that's a tough one. I don't have some list, because usually I will see someone and instantly decide if I find them attractive. But I do have a weak spot for a girl with red hair, petite nose and cute ears. :3


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Keeping in mind these are _not _the only things that attract me to someone:

*1.* *Sense of humor*. Someone who can really make me laugh is _unbearably _sexy to me. (Extra points for wittiness/teasing)

*2.* *Passion*. I love people who have this appetite and zest for life. They make the most out of their experiences, they show this immense gusto for everything, knowledge, their fields of interest, their passions, people they care about. That's such a turn on. I had this teacher once, who was so passionate about his subject matter (philosophy) that you just ended up loving it yourself, even if it wasn't something you were originally interested in. The way he'd talk about it, the way his eyes would light up, his intensity, his body language and enthusiasm were simply contagious. 

*3. Strength of character*.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Well, I am guessing the fact that he is hella rich helps. You can get away with a lot of you can afford it.


True to that... Batman is the epithome of the capitalist superhero. According to comics, not only is he filthy rich; but, he provides all the tech team for the Justice League; which, in order to keep appearances, they must have bought. Batman makes Gordon Gekko look like a kid in a lemonade stand.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> its a her.. look at the curve of her thighs and calves. delicate hands.. a swell of her breast starting above the filthy tanktop.



thanks a lot for ruining it. :dry:


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

meridannight said:


> thanks a lot for ruining it. :dry:


hahahahahahaha


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

1. First and foremost, I have a thing for goth-like women. I don't know why, and I don't know how. But I will automatically be attracted to any woman with dark clothing, dark makeup (if it's applied neatly), and any woman who has a love for "dark" things. _*dies*

_2. I love women who are scathingly intelligent, with acerbic wits. I fall in love with her every time she destroys my argument with a logical clarity that even I am unable to deny. When I look into a woman's eyes, and I see this _energy_ that says "_*I'm so intelligent that this entire world bores me to death*_", it brings me to my knees. Let me try to give an example of this "look": 









3. I love ambition. I love when a woman doesn't want to merely survive in this world, but conquer it. I love when she knows what she wants, and puts in the work to get it. I don't care what type of profession she goes into, but I'll be more than weak in the knees if she plans on becoming well established in it. This is the type of woman that does not let anyone stand in the way of her victory, and she easily crushes all those that oppose her. I call this type of woman the "warrior Queen", and I can't help but to bow down to her majesty. 

4. I love women that are artistically inclined. She either writes poetry or song lyrics, sings in a punk band, paints realistic battle scenes of military exploits from antiquity, or writes fantastic erotica about half lion humanoids that fuck people with such an animalistic ferocity, that it renders the receiving partner's legs as useless. There's a special place in my heart for female death-metal screamers. It just... does something to me 

5. And last but not least, I love women who are genuinely compassionate and caring. Women who aren't putting on a show when they lend a helping hand to others. She truly does love those kids at the local community center that she spends time and money on every week. She's passionate about justice, and will never tolerate bigotry of any kind. She accepts people for who they are, and doesn't spend her time discouraging others to make herself feel better. She can look past the outer layer of a person to get a good look at who they really are (for better or worse). She loves the outcast, and always defends the downtrodden. She's a protector, and I love every inch of her being.


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> There are probably SNAKES in that mud.
> No thanks.
> If you want to play with substances jello, pudding, ... homemade mud you know does not have parasites.. oil.


Honeybun - I'm a taurus. I'm entirely made of mud. I played as a child in mud and water and had much fun. No harm done.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> 1. First and foremost, I have a thing for goth-like women. I don't know why, and I don't know how. But I will automatically be attracted to any woman with dark clothing, dark makeup (if it's applied neatly), and any woman who has a love for "dark" things. _*dies*
> 
> _2. I love women who are scathingly intelligent, with acerbic wits. I fall in love with her every time she destroys my argument with a logical clarity that even I am unable to deny. When I look into a woman's eyes, and I see this _energy_ that says "_*I'm so intelligent that this entire world bores me to death*_", it brings me to my knees. Let me try to give an example of this "look":
> View attachment 83195
> ...














> 5. And last but not least, I love women who are genuinely compassionate and caring. Women who aren't putting on a show when they lend a helping hand to others. She truly does love those kids at the local community center that she spends time and money on every week. She's passionate about justice, and will never tolerate bigotry of any kind. She accepts people for who they are, and doesn't spend her time discouraging others to make herself feel better. She can look past the outer layer of a person to get a good look at who they really are (for better or worse). She loves the outcast, and always defends the downtrodden. She's a protector, and I love every inch of her being.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Animal said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I like mystical, magical, intense, strong men. If he's mystical and magical but he's a wuss with no practical goals or sense of pragmatism - not my thing. If he's intense and strong but there's nothing otherworldly about him, that means he's forgotten the dreams of his childhood which is also not my thing. I need magic and strength, both.
> 
> ...


Now _*that*_ is what makes my knees weak. . . about 5 decades to late, alas!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

OldManRivers said:


> Now _*that*_ is what makes my knees weak. . . about 5 decades to late, alas!


Too bad male 4s my own age don't come with your wisdom


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Allow me to take the lazy approach and say this v



Boss said:


> 11. _Having *overcome* a lot of obstacles, having processed pain from the past, being emotionally scarred and supremely, emotionally and psychologically, healthy, despite these_.


Mixed with a sexy dose of this v



kaleidoscope said:


> *2.* *Passion*. I love people who have this appetite and zest for life. They make the most out of their experiences, they show this immense gusto for everything, knowledge, their fields of interest, their passions, people they care about. That's such a turn on.


And a whole bunch of that v



kaleidoscope said:


> *1.* *Sense of humor*. Someone who can really make me laugh is _unbearably _sexy to me. (Extra points for wittiness/teasing)


Then add some coyness. Being able to make a guy blush by teasing him brings me immense joy, I have to be able to get under his skin somehow, to see how I can impact him, and get past walls. I read people by pushing buttons and seeing their reactions, if I can make him just a bit uncomfortable and yet not wanting me to stop it shows wanting and with that comes passion.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Animal said:


> Too bad male 4s my own age don't come with your wisdom


But they have compensating factors. . . and I have only memories. . . 
:crying:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

OldManRivers said:


> But they have compensating factors. . . and I have only memories. . .
> :crying:


I only have memories too. I have a chronic illness since age 16. My childhood memories are better than my life, this is why I have a kinship with elderly people that I rarely have with people under 70.

Although, most of my symptoms are fine as long as I'm on excessive medication, so I still move like a young person. And I look 12 years younger than my age. But that's not the same as being healthy, and free of medications, and being able to speak and sing while now I speak only in a whisper.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I really find it quite lovely and heart touching when people despite of hardships and temptation stay honest and truthful ,keep on hardworking and progressing no matter how much suffering or pain they have to go through and they don't blame anyone for their shortcomings .People who have big heart and caring nature ,who would hold your hand and assure you that all will be right ,and you believe them because you know they have it in them to make it true.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

-An insatiable hunger for life.
-Realistic optimism
-Kindness
-Discipline




Addendum: And a healthy knowledge of 90's R&B jams, if we're being honest.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

physically, i'm attracted to men who are very traditionally, classically beautiful:

*muscular physique
*pale skin with dark hair or eyes
*blonde or light brown hair
*dark-skinned indian guys
*good-grooming, sleek hair, well maintained beards, etc.
*very angular bone structure
*roman, aquiline noses
*most southern US, scottish, spanish, german, "nordic", greek, russian, hebrew, arabic or persian accents

In terms of personality, I am attracted to someone who is thoughtful, "deep", thinks on a global-level. A guy who's very aware of himself in society, passionate about human/ethical and environmental issues; someone who understands the importance of mind and body, but also is able to talk about his emotions, what motivates him, what drives him; solitary loner types <3333


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Animal said:


> I only have memories too. I have a chronic illness since age 16. My childhood memories are better than my life, this is why I have a kinship with elderly people that I rarely have with people under 70.
> 
> Although, most of my symptoms are fine as long as I'm on excessive medication, so I still move like a young person. And I look 12 years younger than my age. But that's not the same as being healthy, and free of medications, and being able to speak and sing while now I speak only in a whisper.


I am so sorry. I am turning 72, and made it fairly intact to mid sixties. I have arthritis - this morning it says" Rain!" not see since Noah's days - and had polio -a fairly mild case - as an infant. Recovered, only to find out in late middleage that those nerves doing extra duty are just giving out - possibly.There seems to be no definitive test for post polio syndrome,
I am diabetic, severe hearing losss- both heriditary - more crowns than teeth, can't take pain pills because if there is ever a side effect, I have it. 
But may I say that is has been a wonderful life? Hardships, hurts, betrayals - but I watched my two sons grow to manhood, see my grandsons on their way, loved deeply if unwisely, have a deep and nonorthodox spiritual life. . So pain is an acceptable price.
It hurts to know of one who was limited so young. But as my signature implies, I believe this life is only a prelude. May you find great joy and and completeness in the next one.
And may I say, God bless you, a giving from me and no implications intended?
OMR

PM is welcome.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Honesty, intelligence, kindness, ambition, patience, and a good sense of humor. Most importantly, I strongly dislike clinginess - I need to feel that I am free in a relationship. I am very much my own person, with my own mind and interests, and I am attracted to someone open-minded, independent, passionate and quite different.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Animal said:


> I only have memories too. I have a chronic illness since age 16. My childhood memories are better than my life, this is why I have a kinship with elderly people that I rarely have with people under 70.
> 
> Although, most of my symptoms are fine as long as I'm on excessive medication, so I still move like a young person. And I look 12 years younger than my age. But that's not the same as being healthy, and free of medications, and being able to speak and sing while now I speak only in a whisper.


I'm sorry to hear that, Animal. (What do you mean 'excessive' medication, as long as it works?)

But I'm *VERY* happy for you that you are reaching out for contact where you feel it, rather than being constrained by bitterness.
That is a sign of fortitude and character, and you are to be commended for it.

(There's more than one kind of knees knocking: arousal is one, "appropriate" awe is another. Both have their place in a relationship.)

Now, to answer the question on my own behalf:

Femininity and a blissful smile which lights up the area around her like a searchlight.

INTEGRITY, AUTHENTICITY, UNIQUENESS, and DEPTH, so that the femininity is something worth it, not merely vapid fluff or the object of mere lust.

The line from Dorothy Sayers' _Busman's Honeymoon_ has always struck me 
* *




:

_He knew now that she could render back passion for passion with an eagerness beyond all expectation -- and also with a kind of astonished gratitude that told him more than she knew. . . But the passionate exchange of felicity was no new experience: what was new was the enormous importance of the whole relationship. . . It was that, for the first time in his experience, it really mattered to him what his relations with a lover were. He had somehow vaguely imagined that, the end of desire attained, soul and sense would lie down together like the lion and the lamb; but they did nothing of the sort. With orb and scepter thrust into his hands, he was afraid to take hold on power and call his empire his own._

I want a woman who is strong: but not for herself; intelligent: but not for her own ends. The *willingness* to yield, and yet to bear up, as a caryatid bears the weight and yet retains and demonstrates its own essence by doing so: the trust and surrender, not to become a mere shadow, but to combine, and so create a synergy of the two, becoming one flesh --one union-- THAT is what makes my knees knock.

Oh, and long legs don't hurt either. :kitteh:

Married 27 years this month.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

genuineness: just completely themselves, no matter how dorky, or what an f-ed up mess, it may make them appear to be. (which ties into...)

vulnerability: an incredibly and amazingly brave trait; it brings so much to the particular person, and to the people around them. 

"sweet-ness": it doesn't have to manifest in any one way, just as long as i can tell it's genuine (especially if they are willing to allow it to go unnoticed--to me, that speaks volume about their character). 

looks-wise: anything really, i like all types; although, i do have a thing for people that have an odd look to them. 

type wise: i haven't really thought about it, and i'm not too well-versed in most, but i can see certain ones standing out...

9: can't really explain here and would rather not, as the it's more of an image than anything i can put into words (and those words might not even resemble a 9 in reality). 

8: i love a tough-minded person who's actually a softy. someone that just sort of reacts to their environment in an "i want"-way, and who is predispositioned towards wanting to fight it out and come to a decision/gain closure on situations. (edit: this is really important; i don't want to feel as if i have to hold anything back, and i would love it if the other person would do the same--having it out, in my opinion, is the best way). 

4: don't have much experience here, i just know that i tend to get along with them in real life. my roommate is a 4, and i don't think we've ever fought in all the years we've known each other... i guess i like their intensity and how they just "want to be themselves" so badly, that they rarely end up being anything else. 

2: it's very much a "can be a great thing, or a terrible thing" based off of the dynamics that each type (2 & 6) operate from. one tries to secure the other, while that other sees this motive in their actions but can't understand the "why", and because of this, distrust is earned--which causes the situation to spiral... i do love 2's though, especially after being able to understand that particular "why" (it just makes me want to grab them in a hug and tell them everything's going to be ok... which, ironically enough, is just as likely to earn you reciprocation as it will summon that pit-bull that every 2 hides from the world).

looking at it from the perspective of what they can become, they really are a beautiful type (and what they can be is especially endearing/attractive/appealing). after ascension/integration, they can more _fully_ be what they were initially portraying, but only after completely giving into and living out the side they are always ignoring exists; embracing a demon in order to kill it off, so that what they'd like to be is something that can be worn more closely.


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

withdrawing post


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

g_w said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Animal. (What do you mean 'excessive' medication, as long as it works?)
> 
> But I'm *VERY* happy for you that you are reaching out for contact where you feel it, rather than being constrained by bitterness.
> That is a sign of fortitude and character, and you are to be commended for it.
> ...



* *





@Animal, @LeoCat,
Oh, btw, since I just saw this part of the OP question now...
INTJ 5w4 sx/sp (the most complex and irritating type possible :tongue


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

surgery said:


> physically, i'm attracted to men who are very traditionally, classically beautiful:
> 
> *muscular physique
> *pale skin with dark hair or eyes
> ...


I make it on (former) hair color and personality and speech, y'all, - but I strike out otherwise -
Just as well at my age - My pasttimes are looking for my glasses and saying, "What did you say?"
:laughing:


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Humor, kindness, empathy, compassion, strength, wisdom.

A guy who looks like he could have a movie or book made out of his character. lol


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Strong intellect is key. I am so turned on by brilliant people. Particularly if they are also highly intuitive. 

There's that "Why does this turn me on?" thread here, and I said that I am attracted to people who are very good at math. Not just those who are mathematically inclined, but critical thinkers in general. People with a quick wit or innovative thinking styles, too. 

I really can't stress the intuitiveness thing enough. Especially when the intuition is paired with sensitivity and a sharp mind. Maybe because then they can ~see me~ for how I am and this somehow feeds my ego or makes me feel like the connection is stronger. Whatevah. 

I have tried to figure out WHY I find this so sexy. The math thing in particular strikes me as weird. But maybe it does represent agility of the mind, which can mean creativity and intensity, which are critical elements to good sex. I also like the idea of someone with strong, high-strung mental fortitude... letting loose, I guess. Or channeling that energy/drive into... well, sex. Letting their guard down and sharing that intimacy with me. I don't know.

Totally with you on the mysticism thing. 

These days I am attracted to people who can get me out of my shell and show me new, fun opportunities. Help me keep seeing the positive, moving forward. So basically I'm in a phase where I'm really drawn to Sevens. I don't think this is a sustainable attraction though, hahaha. Until my breakup last winter, I was most strongly attracted to Fives. I still am, I guess.

I tend to craft "ideal partners", which can be updated over time. Right now it's an ENTP 852 (or possibly 827)... yeaaah... lmao.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Then add some coyness. Being able to make a guy blush by teasing him brings me immense joy, I have to be able to get under his skin somehow, to see how I can impact him, and get past walls. I read people by pushing buttons and seeing their reactions, if I can make him just a bit uncomfortable and yet not wanting me to stop it shows wanting and with that comes passion.


I actually *love* someone who can destabilize me. Someone who's not looking for comfort and predictability, and instead wants to shatter the walls. I love the intense focus when they want to know more about you, and they're asking you all these pointed questions that get you all flustered. I simply adore being overwhelmed like that, to have to push through my self-consciousness. 

Dammit, Sonny. I felt this rush just writing that.


----------

